# Driftwood log



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw this log on the beach this past weekend. I am thinking about getting some pieces of it. Would this be good for any of the wood turners for bowls, etc? Looks pretty cool, thinking about a section of it for a table base. I was told that driftwood doesn't do well for wood turning due to the high sand content and the damage to the knives. Let me know.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I can't advise, but I'm interested in the reply. Very cool looking log.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

I have turned driftwood....before you bring it home you might cut into it to make sure the wood is not "pithy" (soft and nearly rotten) Usually, you can stick it with your pocket knife and tell the condition of the wood. I used to take my wheelbarrow and a chainsaw and head down the beach....Once you cut into it, it is usually pretty obvious what wood it is. Now, turning it....I did not have a problem with the tools dulling, but the sawdust and shaving do contain salt. If you think wet wood will do a number on you lathe bed....Just add SALT....It will rust in a heart beat.... The good news is, the wood usually has developed a really nice patina. Uh...I don't think I need to tell you this, but creosote is not suitable for turning. That is not the patina you want....


----------

